# Game 45: Utah Jazz (22-22) @ Los Angeles Lakers (28-16) [3/18]



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Clippers are going to OT, will they have staples ready in time?

No big al tonight. Aim for a blowout.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Jizzz game tonight*

that's nasty


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Jizzz game tonight*

It's my protest to get other people to start game threads.  I mean only 90% of the user base is mods.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Yesterday, Mike Brown came out and said that Steve Blake will be the starter for the time being, but the part of the interview that gets me is how he said Steve Blake might be the starter for the remainder of the season.


http://www.lakersnation.com/too-lat...-off-the-bench-needs-to-start-now/2012/03/18/

Hoping hes saying this just to save Blakes feelings and confidence...If Blake starts even for the next week it would be ridiculous


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm not that much against it. Blake is guy that controls the game, Sessions is a guy that can create on his own. Not a bad option to have on the worst bench in the league.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, who starts is immaterial compared to who gets the most minutes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau off to a good start. He loves hitting 3's against Utah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe off to a bad start. 0/5 right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10 turnovers in the first quarter (Bynum with 4 of them). That's awful. Luckily Utah isn't very good and we're only down 23-20 after one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with 12 points already. Outside of those turnovers, he's ballin'.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That Pau to Bynum alley-oop is a deadly weapon in the Lakers' arsenal.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kobe... stop shooting if you're gonna shoot 12%


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Good for us with the 16 turnovers so far in the first half. Keep it up.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

And 17 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 45-44 at the half after a 12-1 run to end the quarter by Utah.

That was easily Kobe's worst half of the season. No idea what was going on there.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Miserable first half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is Kobe's worst game since the loss at Denver.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Commenting on main board thread, but the Lakers sure look flat in this game...and there is absolutely no reason for it.

They need to win. Period.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can you imagine how well brown and Lamar would of played with sessions? We would of went from awful bench to stellar.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sessions is penetrating and finishing like tierre brown.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Ramon.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Our bench is keeping us in this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And Kobe, gasol and Blake come back and the lead grows by ten.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst loss of the year? Maybe. No Al Jefferson or Raja Bell. We're home. Ouch. Pathetic indeed.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

So Kobe...you get haywood on you and with a thousand moves at your disposal you settle for the jab step jumper. Awesome. Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

No defense being played, well at least. Offensively we're on our usual pace.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Less Than Zero replaces Sessions, who had 10 / 6 but still only went 1 for 7 from the floor.

KB24 crapping all over the floor, its amazing we aren't down 30.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe with a 3-foot layup! And he shoots it two feet...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who is that pretending to be Kobe out there?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They got two rookies, 2 second year guys and the d-fenders point guard out there and are beating us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2/17. Wow. UGLY.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe KB24 ought to just pass it into Bynum the rest of the night.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Like I said.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Burks owning us. Bynum dominant. Doesn't even matter. If Kobe has a bad game, we win. But instead he was awful.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nice to see Kobe with some smarts dumping it into Bynum. Then they let burks seal the loss.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> 2/17. Wow. UGLY.


And Bynum with 31 on 13 shots...I know KB24 is selfish and I have learned to live with it, but this is beyond selfish. 2-18.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've let two Jazz players set career highs tonight. Nice.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers were also soft on the defensive end...at least in the second half, thank God I missed that abortion of a first half.

Utah has 52 points so far in this half.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It really is amazing the Lakers are down only 3 with 1:29 to go. Still in the game, I'm blown away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's game. So disappointing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing unbelievable matador defense. ****ing unbelievable.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow the Jazz just keep answering back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers really don't deserve this win.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> That's game. So disappointing.


Not dead yet. :laugh:

The Jazz should be winning by 40, and for some reason its still a one-possession game with 33.2 to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not call a timeout there? Kobe with one of the worst games I've seen him play in his entire career. No joke.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers really don't deserve this win.


Agreed. It's fitting that Kobe took the brick 3 to go 3-20 for the evening. 15%.

One for the books.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Oh well. Was anyone's feed of the game choppy at the end too?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh well. Was anyone's feed of the game choppy at the end too?


Fox TV decided to flip a frame right when Utah took their shot with 10 seconds to go...maddening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've now lost to the Pistons, Wizards and Jefferson-less Jazz (at home) this season. How? Just....how?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Why not call a timeout there? Kobe with one of the worst games I've seen him play in his entire career. No joke.


Agreed.

Sessions is shooting 42% from 3 this year...he's no Fish in the clutch but why not call a timeout and replace Less Than Zero with Sessions and set up a perimeter shot?

Even with Kobe having a career-bad-night, I rather see him take that shot than Less Than Zero. Hell, I rather see Bynum take a three than LTZ.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We were do for a loss at home. Kobe shot like shit but they were mostly good looks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't forget the loss to the kings.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe Kobe Kobe what an awful ****ing game. Damn man missed some easy ones some tough ones just missed all sorts of shit tonight. But he played bad as well not just missed shots. 

giving up big games to Burks and kanter is inexcusable. 

gonna just forget this game ever happened.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We were do for a loss at home. Kobe shot like shit but they were mostly good looks.


Nonsense, I don't believe in "law of averages" (there is no such thing, by the way). I do believe in effort, and unselfish play when our star player should realize he needs to pass more rather than shoot more.

Basically, we wasted an awesome effort by Bynum.

Then again, he sucked on defense, for sure in that fourth quarter.

Effort sucked, period.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nah dude. It's easy to say Bynum needed more touches just by looking at his stat line but he was getting doubled and tripled and when he wasn't passing out, he was turning the ball over much like everyone else on the team. Like I said, these games happen. If Kobe hits two or three more shots this game becomes a W instead of an L. Just a lackluster effort by everyone involved.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hey sorry for your loss, heard Kobe was just a tad less that his usual self.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Hey sorry for your loss, heard Kobe was just a tad less that his usual self.


Go back to the Heat board and stop the lame-ass attmept at baiting.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn I went to the Clippers and the Laker game today and both time the team I was rooting for lost.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Laker Freak said:


> Damn I went to the Clippers and the Laker game today and both time the team I was rooting for lost.


I hope you didn't bet on either game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Go back to the Heat board and stop the lame-ass attmept at baiting.


that was bait? :vuvuzela:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So glad I didn't watch this game.

On the bright side it looks like Bynum's recent play is turning into the norm instead of just a hot streak.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Lakers lose by 4, primarily on Kobes 3-20 shooting. As long as he is ready for the playoffs. Bynum on the other hand, 33 points on 12-14 shooting, his high percentage game in the paint continues. Only 11 rebounds, but its not unusual these days for him to get 16 or so rebounds


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nah dude. It's easy to say Bynum needed more touches just by looking at his stat line but he was getting doubled and tripled and when he wasn't passing out, he was turning the ball over much like everyone else on the team. Like I said, these games happen. If Kobe hits two or three more shots this game becomes a W instead of an L. Just a lackluster effort by everyone involved.


sort of an odd game. Bynum really needs to just kick it back out quick and repost. He always falls into the same thing where he holds it turns his back and then gets pushed baseline and turns it over. 

I didn't like Bynum's nor Pau's defense tonight amongst other things. Pau got torched by Milsap not sure what the **** he was doing playing way too soft on him. And kanter just bullied his way to buckets pushed Bynum under the basket far too easy and ball faked him. 

Sessions not starting thing is frustrating me right now as well. Its nonsensical.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a sloppy game.


----------

